# Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot



## AndreLinken (22. November 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot*


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2017)

*Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot*

Falls es zu dieser Entscheidung EU-weit käme würde ich applaudieren.


----------



## Weissbier242 (22. November 2017)

Kann man nur begrüßen das dieser ganze Mist verschwindet! Und vor allem hat er recht!! Wir im Erwachsenen alter haben da leicht reden und können sagen "geht ja auch ohne Echtgeld und muss man alles nicht machen". Bei Minderjährigen sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Seh das bei Sohn und Kumpels, die geben regelmässig Geld für Lootboxen aus. Da hilft auch kein Reden, für die sind Lootboxen irgendwie das coolste und spannendste ob man da was legendäres bekommt usw.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2017)

Verbot von (Echtgeld-)Lootboxen oder Verbot von Spielen mit (Echtgeld-)Lootboxen? Letzteres halte ich für Unsinn, ersteres kann ich mit Leben, wenn man in den entsprechenden Spielen Alternativen schafft.
Erweiterte Warnhinweise auf der Packung (aber hinten bitte) oder Erhöhung der Altersfreigaben auf grundsätzlich 18 wenn solche Inhalte dabei sind, fände ich sinnvoller.


----------



## Svatlas (22. November 2017)

Dann mache ich das nächste mal Urlaub in Belgien! Ich hoffe es so sehr, das dem endlich ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2017)

witzig; sonst sind beinahe alle im allgemeinen für mehr liberalität bei der gesetzgebung (außer natürlich im strafrecht).
aber wenn man mal selbst (vermeintlich) betroffen ist, wird nach einem verbot geschrien...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2017)

FIFA z.B. ist komplett ohne Altersbeschränkung und hat dennoch in manchen Online-Modi solche Bezahlsachen. Das ist schon fragwürdig, weil das selbst Kinder spielen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> witzig; sonst sind beinahe alle im allgemeinen für mehr liberalität bei der gesetzgebung (außer natürlich im strafrecht).
> aber wenn man mal selbst (vermeintlich) betroffen ist, wird nach einem verbot geschrien...



Es gibt Dinge, die staatlich reguliert werden müssen, weil sonst dreckigen Machenschaften Himmel und Höhle offen stehen.
Dazu gehört eben auch Glücksspiel, das aus guten Gründen stark reguliert ist.
Es geht hier auch daher nicht so sehr darum neue Verbote zu schaffen, sondern zu klären, ob die Regulierungen von Glückspiel auch auf diese Form der Videospiele anzuwenden sind.
Wenn die Anreize der Lootboxen den selben psychischen Mustern folgen wie reguläres Glücksspiel, dann sollte da definitiv eingegriffen werden.
Weil Kinder und Menschen mit dem Hang zur Spielsucht geschützt werden müssen.


----------



## Orzhov (22. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Verbot von (Echtgeld-)Lootboxen oder Verbot von Spielen mit (Echtgeld-)Lootboxen? Letzteres halte ich für Unsinn, ersteres kann ich mit Leben, wenn man in den entsprechenden Spielen Alternativen schafft.
> Erweiterte Warnhinweise auf der Packung (aber hinten bitte) oder Erhöhung der Altersfreigaben auf grundsätzlich 18 wenn solche Inhalte dabei sind, fände ich sinnvoller.



Der Artikel liest sich für mich so als ob er den Verbot von Echtgeld-Lootboxen möchte.



Bonkic schrieb:


> witzig; sonst sind beinahe alle im allgemeinen für mehr liberalität bei der gesetzgebung (außer natürlich im strafrecht).
> aber wenn man mal selbst (vermeintlich) betroffen ist, wird nach einem verbot geschrien...



Heucheln macht Spaß mkay.....

Wer sind denn diese beinahe alle von denen du redest?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2017)

Wenn man die Altersfreigaben ernster nehmen würde, und 16er Spiele nicht bei MM z.B. auch an 12-jährige verkauft werden würden, wäre das auch schon mal ein richtiger Schritt, zumal die Händler dazu eigentlich eh schon verpflichtet sein sollten (Betonung auf "sollten")


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2017)

Es wäre generell überlegenswert den Lootbox-Verkauf auf Erwachsene zu beschränken, gerade um Minderjährige nicht in die Falle laufen zu lassen unüberlegt hohe Geldsummen darin zu versenken.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2017)

*Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot*

Dann kaufts halt der Freund, der große Bruder oder Mama für Kevin. Das bringt nix.

Wenn ich sehe, daß ein offensichtlich 13-14 jahre junger Spund seine Mama im MM um COD anbettelt und die holt es weiß ich nicht, was ich dazu sagen soll.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dazu gehört eben auch Glücksspiel, das *aus guten Gründen* stark reguliert ist.



auch darüber könnte man trefflich und letztendlich ohne ergebnis diskutieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann kaufts halt der Freund oder Mama für Kevin. Das bringt nix.


Ungeachtet ungenügender Sorgfalt der Erziehungsberechtigten oder möglichen Zugang über Dritte, eine Sperre für Nicht-Volljährige halte ich für nicht verkehrt.

Zahlungen über PayPal und Co. sind ja auch ausschließlich Kunden ab 18 vorbehalten. Ergo sollte der Erwerb von Lootboxen auch ausschließlich Geschäftsfähigen möglich gemacht werden.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> witzig; sonst sind beinahe alle im allgemeinen für mehr liberalität bei der gesetzgebung (außer natürlich im strafrecht).
> aber wenn man mal selbst (vermeintlich) betroffen ist, wird nach einem verbot geschrien...


Ich finde, es gibt einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen _"Freiheit für die (Spiele)Kunst!" _und dem Verbot von kommerziellen Abzock Methoden.
Das eine ist Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit und das andere Ausbeutung und gezielte Ausnutzung von psychologischen Sucht Effekten.


----------



## Hasamoto (22. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn man die Altersfreigaben ernster nehmen würde, und 16er Spiele nicht bei MM z.B. auch an 12-jährige verkauft werden würden, wäre das auch schon mal ein richtiger Schritt, zumal die Händler dazu eigentlich eh schon verpflichtet sein sollten (Betonung auf "sollten")


Das liest sich so als wenn du ernsthaft glaubst das wenn man 18 ist ein diese Glücksspiel falle ein nix anhaben kann.
Ich halte das auch für Glückspiel, denn man bekommt selten etwas was den gegenwert des Geldes entspricht und wenn man das (Item, Waffe, Ork oder Troll) schon hat bekommt an das geld auch nicht zurück und ist verloren.


----------



## Theojin (22. November 2017)

Solche Spiele einfach auf den Index setzen. Keine Werbung, keine öffentlichen Tests, kein öffentlicher Verkauf und das dann auch nur unter der Theke an Volljährige.

Ich kann ja damit leben, wenn man sich Dinge für Echtgeld kaufen kann. So können die Spieler, die sowas wollen, eben was für die notleidenden Publisher tun. Aber das sollte nicht im Rahmen einer Lotterie passieren. Wenn die Publisher das nicht einsehen, dann eben nach meinem ersten Satz verfahren.

Eigentlich können wir ja EA nur danken, daß sie ihren Scheiss mit Star Wars durchgezogen haben, einer der bekanntesten IPs überhaupt. So kriegen es wenigstens auch mal Leute mit, die Spiele nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Und manche Eltern können vielleicht mal ins Grübeln kommen, warum der Sohnemann sein Taschengeld im Internet für (hoffentlich bald) Glücksspiel raushaut.


----------



## Cyberthom (22. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich finde, es gibt einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen _"Freiheit für die (Spiele)Kunst!" _und dem Verbot von kommerziellen Abzock Methoden.
> Das eine ist Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit und das andere Ausbeutung und gezielte Ausnutzung von psychologischen Sucht Effekten.



Sehr guter Beitrag.
Bin voll deiner Meinung.


----------



## lars9401 (22. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann kaufts halt der Freund, der große Bruder oder Mama für Kevin. Das bringt nix.
> 
> Wenn ich sehe, daß ein offensichtlich 13-14 jahre junger Spund seine Mama im MM um COD anbettelt und die holt es weiß ich nicht, was ich dazu sagen soll.



Einfach hingehen und der Mutter es sagen. Hab ich auch schon öfter's gemacht.


----------



## riesenwiesel (22. November 2017)

Minister fordern Verbote, während sowohl Spielemagazine als auch die Spieler selbst entsprechende Titel zum Spiel des Jahres machen... verrückte Welt.


----------



## Orzhov (22. November 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Einfach hingehen und der Mutter es sagen. Hab ich auch schon öfter's gemacht.



Wie oft hat man dir da gesagt das du dich um deinen eigenen Kram kümmern sollst?


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falls es zu dieser Entscheidung EU-weit käme würde ich applaudieren.



Unabhängig davon, dass ich nicht der Meinung bin, dass Lootboxen Glücksspiele sind, würde ich das genauso begrüßen. Es ist so oder so in meinen Augen eine Unsitte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Einfach hingehen und der Mutter es sagen. Hab ich auch schon öfter's gemacht.


Nichts gegen deine Mutter, aber das zeigt mal wieder wie wenig Gedanken  sich doch Eltern beim Beschaffen des Daddelzeugs für den eigenen Nachwuchs machen. Ist es echt so schwer das Rote USK18-Logo zu erkennen? [emoji57] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. November 2017)

Selbstverständlich sind Lootboxen Glücksspiel. Überraschungseier allerdings auch, und da stört es niemanden...


----------



## Talisman79 (22. November 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass ich nicht der Meinung bin, dass Lootboxen Glücksspiele sind, würde ich das genauso begrüßen. Es ist so oder so in meinen Augen eine Unsitte.



is es auf jedenfall.hatte einige kumpels die zig hunderte euros in automaten versenkt haben,weil die immer gehofft haben,das wieder rauszuholen was sie reingesteckt haben oder vieleicht den großen wurf zu landen.

ich oute mich jetzt mal,und gestehe das es mir genau so bei fifa geht.250 euro hab ich dieses jahr locker zum spiel dazu gepackt für packs.gut nun bin ich in einem alter wo ich mir das irgendwo leisten kann,aber das ich extremst getriggert werde merke ich die ganze zeit.is halt wie jede andere sucht.der modus bringt ea ja nich von irgendwo her so viel kohle.die wissen ganz genau was die da machen.

alle paar tage is irgend ein event,mit immer noch besseren spielern die man "möglicherweise" ziehen könnte.team of the week,team of the month,the year,halloween usw usw usw.die lassen sich für jeden scheiß irgendwelche karten einfallen,und die leute wollen die dann natürrlich,deswegn bin ich auch absolut für ein verbot.wenn das weiter so geht züchtet man sich eine generation von süchtigen heran


----------



## Tarnsocke (22. November 2017)

Der Witz ist: bis 2002 wurden sogar Arcade-Automaten reglementiert und in Spielhallen verbannt weil Sie Spielgeräte nach §33c der Gewerbeordnung waren. Da hat gereicht, dass man Geld einwirft. Lootboxen kosten nicht nur Geld, sondern basieren auf dem Zufallsprinzip, die als Glücksspiel zu sehen ist aber natürlich (hierzulande) totaaaal abwegig ...


----------



## Schalkmund (22. November 2017)

Sind Überraschungseier in Belgien auch verboten? Ich meine dafür muss man ja auch bezahlen, weiß nicht was man bekommt und wenn man alle Happy Hippos komplett haben will kostet das bestimmt auch eine Unmenge an Geld. Und sich richten sich dreister Weise im Wesentlichen auch noch an Kinder.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. November 2017)

Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht^^


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2017)

Man hat aber die Schokolade.  Und mit Tricks kann man schon vorsortieren. Das garantiert keine 100% aber deutlich über 50% Treffer.


----------



## riesenwiesel (22. November 2017)

Wird höchste Zeit dass Blizzard, EA und co. ihre Lobbyisten ins Feld schicken und da mal für Ordnung sorgen.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Man hat aber die Schokolade.  Und mit Tricks kann man schon vorsortieren. Das garantiert keine 100% aber deutlich über 50% Treffer.


Viel Schokolade ist ungesund für Kinder (gibt ohnehin schon zu viele Dicke) noch ein Grund mehr für ein Verbot 
Wie genau läuft das mit dem "Vorsortieren"? Einfach mal ein bisschen quetschen bis man den Inhalt ertasten kann? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht in jedem 7ten Ei


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2017)

Theojin schrieb:


> Solche Spiele einfach auf den Index setzen. Keine Werbung, keine öffentlichen Tests, kein öffentlicher Verkauf und das dann auch nur unter der Theke an Volljährige.



Nicht übertreiben


----------



## AyatonBona (22. November 2017)

Passend dazu bei jedem Aldi, Edeka etc... Seit Monaten die GuthabenCards direkt auf Augenhöhe an den Kassen .

Das zum Thema Kinder und Jugendliche absichern.


----------



## JupiterLicht (22. November 2017)

Wäre schön wenn ein Verbot für Lootboxen Europa weit erlassen wird, dann fällt ein großer Markt für solch einen Unsinn weg und die Spiel Entwickler müssen umdenken/schwenken.


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2017)

*Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Viel Schokolade ist ungesund für Kinder (gibt ohnehin schon zu viele Dicke) noch ein mehr für ein Verbot [emoji6]
> Wie genau läuft das mit dem "Vorsortieren"? Einfach mal ein bisschen quetschen bis man den Inhalt ertasten kann? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht in jedem 7ten Ei [emoji3]



In der Hand abwiegen (braucht man Gespür), schütteln und dabei ans Ohr halten. raschelt es leicht ist Schrott drin (Puzzle o.ä.).

Das garantiert zwar keinen 100% Treffer aber eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit im Vergleich zum Blindgriff.

Einige behaupten zudem, daß in der Artikelnummer/Chargennummer über dem Scannerlogo der Inhalt in den ersten Zahlen verschlüsselt sein soll. Das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Hardcorefreaks gehen mit Taschenwaage einkaufen (selbst erlebt).

Google mal nach Tips. 

Meine teuerste Ü-Ei Figur kostet ca. 70 EUR lt. Katalog (Fehlfarbe bei TV-Fußball-Zuschauer). War eine Figur zu einer Fußball-WM oder E-M aus den 90er Jahren.

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (22. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Man hat aber die Schokolade.  Und mit Tricks kann man schon vorsortieren. Das garantiert keine 100% aber deutlich über 50% Treffer.



Also ich habe mir die Eier immer wegen der Schokolade gekauft, die war/ist nämlich lecker. Das da drin hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert und habe ich immer verschenkt.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In der Hand abwiegen (braucht man Gespür), schütteln und ans Ohr halten.
> Garantiert zwar keinen 100% Treffer aber eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit.


Ja, hab gerade das Chip Video gesehen, allerdings erhöht es nur die Chance auf irgendeine Figur, muss nicht mal eine der begehrten Sammelfiguren sein (gibt ja auch noch andere), geschweige denn ausgerechnet die Sammelfigur die dem Sammler noch fehlt.


----------



## Batze (22. November 2017)

Dafür gibt es Tauschbörsen.


----------



## Drake802 (22. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Verbot von (Echtgeld-)Lootboxen oder Verbot von Spielen mit (Echtgeld-)Lootboxen? Letzteres halte ich für Unsinn, ersteres kann ich mit Leben, wenn man in den entsprechenden Spielen Alternativen schafft.
> Erweiterte Warnhinweise auf der Packung (aber hinten bitte) oder Erhöhung der Altersfreigaben auf grundsätzlich 18 wenn solche Inhalte dabei sind, fände ich sinnvoller.



Das ganze Spiel zu verbieten würde auch zu weit gehen. Wie wirkungsvoll eine Altersfreigabe ist weis jeder der Eltern im bekanntenkreis hat. Die ignorieren leider zu oft den FSK 18 Hinweis wenn das Kind quengelt. Ein verbot der Mechanik halte ich schon für sinnvoller, dann müssen sich die Entwickler überlegen ob sie für die EU Variante solche Mechaniken entfernen oder auf den Verkauf in der EU komplett verzichten. Letzterres halte ich aber für sehr unwarscheinlich.




LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn man die Altersfreigaben ernster nehmen würde, und 16er Spiele nicht bei MM z.B. auch an 12-jährige verkauft werden würden, wäre das auch schon mal ein richtiger Schritt, zumal die Händler dazu eigentlich eh schon verpflichtet sein sollten (Betonung auf "sollten")


Sicher wäre es besser wenn die FSK ernster genommen würde. Die Praxis ist aber leider eine anderre und die ließe sich nur mit empfindlichen Strafen für Verkäufer und Eltern theoretisch ändern.
Ich denke aber das dies keiner von uns will.



Bonkic schrieb:


> auch darüber könnte man trefflich und letztendlich ohne ergebnis diskutieren.


Geht man das Thema mit gesundem Menschenverstand an dann gibt es da auch nichts zu Disskutieren weil es ziemlich eindeutig ist 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass ich nicht der Meinung bin, dass Lootboxen Glücksspiele sind, würde ich das genauso begrüßen. Es ist so oder so in meinen Augen eine Unsitte.


Lootboxen sind eindeutig glücksspiele. Immerhin bekommst du nicht nur Hochwertige Items sondern auch Nutzloses Zeug. Noch schlimmer ist aber das der Entwickler die Droprate für die guten Sachen beiinflussen kann. 
Nicht umsonst werden Glücksspielautomaten kontrolliert. Es ist oft genug vorgekommen das diese so mannipuliert wurden das diese zu gunsten des Betreibers spielten. Sprich, die Gewinnchangse wurde reduziert.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Viel Schokolade ist ungesund für Kinder (gibt ohnehin schon zu viele Dicke) noch ein mehr für ein Verbot
> Wie genau läuft das mit dem "Vorsortieren"? Einfach mal ein bisschen quetschen bis man den Inhalt ertasten kann? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht in jedem 7ten Ei


Warum nicht gleich Industriezucker verbieten. Ist streng genommen sogar eine Droge und macht genau so krank. Gute alternativen gibts heute mittlerweile auch. Daher finde ich deinen eigentlich witzig gemeinten Spruch gar nicht mal so verkehrt 



Batze schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir die Eier immer wegen der Schokolade gekauft, die war/ist nämlich lecker. Das da drin hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert und habe ich immer verschenkt.


Dann eher Kinderriegel, ist das selbe und billiger


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2017)

JupiterLicht schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn ein Verbot für Lootboxen Europa weit erlassen wird, dann fällt ein großer Markt für solch einen Unsinn weg und die Spiel Entwickler müssen umdenken/schwenken.


Das Problem fängt ja schon damit an, daß man nicht Lootboxen kauft, sondern ingame Währung, mit der man *unter anderem *Lootboxen kaufen kann. Und schon ist man weg von der 1:1 Umwandlung von Geld in Glücksspiel Gewinn.

Und jetzt mal angenommen, man würde *kaufbare *Lootboxen generell verbieten.
Nun, in HotS gibt es beispielsweise auch XP Boosts (+100% für 1, 3 oder mehr Tage). Je mehr XP du bekommst, umso öfters gibt es *erspielbare *Lootboxen. Dadurch könnte man dann quasi letztendlich auch Lootboxen "dazu kaufen". 

Es ist nun mal Teil des Spielkonzepts von zB HotS, Helden und Skins zu sammeln (letztere sind teilweise sehr originell - zB Starcraft-Zerg-Queen Kerrigan als Cheerleader komplett mit Pompoms. )
Wenn man sämtliche fragwürdigen Modelle rausnimmt, müßte man einfach nach jedem Spiel eine Lootkiste verteilen. Eine (oder zwei?) für den Sieg und eine schlechtere als Trostpreis für eine Niederlage. oder so.
Dann hätte man aber wiederum gar keine kontinuierliche Monetarisierung und das Spiel könnte wahrscheinlich nicht mehr F2P bleiben...


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2017)

*Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot*

In kaufbaren Spielen Lootboxkauf verbieten. Mit oder ohne Umweg. Die Monetarisierung muß dort über Spielepreise und Kauf von DLC erfolgen.

Bei F2P beobachten und notfalls reglementieren (einschränken). Meinetwegen eine Grenze einführen (maximal 50 EUR/Monat/Account).



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## McCerb (22. November 2017)

Also wer hier Anfängt mit Ü Eier mit Lootboxen zu vergleichen kann ich nur mit Kopfschütteln....Das eine ist eine kleine Freude fürs kleine Kind und das andere ist ne miese Abzocke fürs große "Kind".....Die Eier wurden nicht für Erwachsene gemacht, das nur einigen nicht klar.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hardcorefreaks gehen mit Taschenwaage einkaufen (selbst erlebt).
> 
> 
> Meine teuerste Ü-Ei Figur kostet ca. 70 EUR lt. Katalog (Fehlfarbe bei TV-Fußball-Zuschauer). War eine Figur zu einer Fußball-WM oder E-M aus den 90er Jahren.



Was heißt hier "selbst erlebt"? 

Wer ernsthaft Interesse daran hatte,  die Figuren zu sammeln, hat sich natürlich mit der Feinwaage hingestellt und Palette für Palette durchgewogen...

Habe ich früher auch so gemacht, Trefferquote ca. 7-8 von 10.


----------



## lars9401 (22. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wie oft hat man dir da gesagt das du dich um deinen eigenen Kram kümmern sollst?



Kein einziges Mal. Der Blick des Kindes war dafür unbezahlbar


----------



## lars9401 (22. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen deine Mutter, aber das zeigt mal wieder wie wenig Gedanken  sich doch Eltern beim Beschaffen des Daddelzeugs für den eigenen Nachwuchs machen. Ist es echt so schwer das Rote USK18-Logo zu erkennen? [emoji57]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wie kommst du jetzt auf meine Mutter ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf meine Mutter ?


Ähm... "Einfach hingehen und der *Mutter* es sagen. Hab *ich* auch schon öfter's gemacht."

Oder was wolltest du sonst damit aussagen?! [emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähm... "Einfach hingehen und der *Mutter* es sagen. Hab *ich* auch schon öfter's gemacht."
> 
> Oder was wolltest du sonst damit aussagen?! [emoji15]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



...das war doch ziemlich eindeutig formuliert...

Er petzt bei der Mutter des Balgs. Mami ist dankbar, Kiddie hasst ihn dafür.


----------



## Drake802 (22. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann hätte man aber wiederum gar keine kontinuierliche Monetarisierung und das Spiel könnte wahrscheinlich nicht mehr F2P bleiben...


Das ist natürlich die kehrseite. Würden Lootboxen generell verboten dann wäre das mit großer warscheinlichkeit das aus vieler F2P Titel. Andererseits sind aber auch die meisten davon um ein Shopsystem entwickelt worden. Also auch hier darf man nicht einfach alles durchgehen lassen nur weil es im prinzip erst mal kostenlos ist.


----------



## riesenwiesel (22. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann hätte man aber wiederum gar keine kontinuierliche Monetarisierung und das Spiel könnte wahrscheinlich nicht mehr F2P bleiben...


Das stimmt einfach nicht. Was zur Diskussion steht, ist der Zufallsfaktor in Verbindung mit Echtgeld bzw. den entsprechenden Ingame-Äquivalenten. 
Du kaufst die Ingame-Punkte für 10€ und bekommst dafür eine Lootbox mit zufälligem Skin... ja ist irgendwie Glücksspiel.
Spricht aber nichts dagegen, den Skin einfach direkt für 10€ zu verkaufen. LoL hat sich über lange Zeit so finanziert und schlecht ging es Riot anscheinend nicht.

Der Zufallsfaktor ist eigentlich unnötig und tatsächlich irgendwie sucht- und damit umsatzfördernd, aber da war Blizzard, EA, usw. die Gier einfach wichtiger als die Kunden. Scheint aber sowohl Spieler als auch Spielepresse nicht zu stören.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...das war doch ziemlich eindeutig formuliert...
> 
> Er petzt bei der Mutter des Balgs. Mami ist dankbar, Kiddie hasst ihn dafür.


Ach... *Lachflash*

Hab das so verstanden dass ER seine Mutter öfters zum Kauf besagter Spiele überredet hätte.

Dickes Sorry, Lars. [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tariguz (22. November 2017)

https://kotaku.com/hawaii-wants-to-fight-the-predatory-behavior-of-loot-1820664617

Die EU ist nicht alleine.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. November 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Lootboxen sind eindeutig glücksspiele. Immerhin bekommst du nicht nur Hochwertige Items sondern auch Nutzloses Zeug. Noch schlimmer ist aber das der Entwickler die Droprate für die guten Sachen beiinflussen kann.
> Nicht umsonst werden Glücksspielautomaten kontrolliert. Es ist oft genug vorgekommen das diese so mannipuliert wurden das diese zu gunsten des Betreibers spielten. Sprich, die Gewinnchangse wurde reduziert.



Völlig korrekt. Aber bei Lootboxen ist die Chance nicht 50:50, dass man überhaupt was bekommt. Bei Lootboxen bekommt man ja IMMER irgendwas. Beim gängigen Glücksspiel nicht (immer). 
Deswegen unterscheidet sich das auch mMn vom Glücksspiel. Ich würde es mehr als...glücksspielähnlich bezeichnen. ^^ 

Ändert aber nix daran, dass Lootboxen doof sind. Glücksspiel übrigens auch.


----------



## Loosa (22. November 2017)

McCerb schrieb:


> Also wer hier Anfängt mit Ü Eier mit Lootboxen zu vergleichen kann ich nur mit Kopfschütteln....Das eine ist eine kleine Freude fürs kleine Kind und das andere ist ne miese Abzocke fürs große "Kind".....Die Eier wurden nicht für Erwachsene gemacht, das nur einigen nicht klar.



Die USK bezieht sich selbst darauf und nennt auch Panini Sammelbildchen als Beispiel. Wenn man Lootboxen verbietet, dann steht auch die nächste Weihnachtstombola im Sportverein unter keinem guten Stern mehr. Herr Geens mag ein Verbot anstreben, aber es kann durchaus passieren, dass dafür auch eine Erlaubnis der Glücksspielkommission folgt. So wie bei uns mit Sammelbildchen a.k.a. Gewinne von minderem Wert.
Selbst das supertollste Item ist genauso hochwertig wie ein Waffenskin. Solange es keine Tauschbörsen gibt sind beide wertlos.


Ich kann Lootboxen nicht ausstehen. Von einem Verbot halte ich trotzdem nichts. Klar sollten Eltern ein Auge auf ihre Sprößlinge haben. Aber, so wie Panini, regeln sich auch Lootboxen mit ganz einfach mit dem Taschengeld. Und auch wenn mit den Boxen versucht wird einem das Portemonnaie nach Möglichkeit zu lockern, halte ich die Suchtfalle von Glücksspiel um Geld für ein völlig anderes Kaliber.

Nur weil einen eine Mechanik beim eigenen Hobby nervt ist das noch kein Verbotsgrund.


----------



## lars9401 (22. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach... *Lachflash*
> 
> Hab das so verstanden dass ER seine Mutter öfters zum Kauf besagter Spiele überredet hätte.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Spassbremse hat es verstanden.


----------



## Drake802 (22. November 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Völlig korrekt. Aber bei Lootboxen ist die Chance nicht 50:50, dass man überhaupt was bekommt. Bei Lootboxen bekommt man ja IMMER irgendwas. Beim gängigen Glücksspiel nicht (immer).
> Deswegen unterscheidet sich das auch mMn vom Glücksspiel. Ich würde es mehr als...glücksspielähnlich bezeichnen. ^^
> 
> Ändert aber nix daran, dass Lootboxen doof sind. Glücksspiel übrigens auch.



Ob man es jetzt Glücksspiel oder glücksspiel ähnlich nennt ist doch eigentlich unwichtig.
Es ziehlt auf das verlangen ab so lange weiter zu machen bis man das gewünschte Item hat. Je nach dem wie hoch die warscheinlichkeit dafür ist, gehen auch mal schnell ein paar hundert Euros dafür drauf ohne es direckt zu merken. Dafür ist ja der "tausch" von Echtgeld zu einer Shopwährung da. Es verschleiert das Bewusstsein wie viel man grade wirklich ausgegeben hat. Deswegen sollte beides verboten werden. 

Heute bin ich alt genug um der Versuchung zu wiederstehen Geld in einem Ingameshop auszugeben aber es gab auch mal eine Zeit da war das bei mir nicht so.
Eine Zeitlang hatte ich wirklich schwirigkeiten weil mir im Moment des kaufes nicht klar war wie viel ich da eigentlich grade ausgegeben hatte. 
Es sind auch nicht nur Kinder und Jugentliche davon betroffen sondern auch Erwachsene. So selten ist das mit dem Suchtpotential nämlich nicht. 

So lange ein Spiel nicht so konstruiert ist das man ständing zum kauf im Itemshop genötigt wird, kann man so was auch mal akzeptieren. Vorrausgesetzt es wird auf Lootboxen und P2W verzichtet.
In dem Moment in dem das Spiel aber darauf ausgelegt ist das man nur mit viel und langem grinden zum Itemkauf genötigt wird, (so wie aktuell SWBF 2 aber auch anderre P2P Games) wird das Spiel nur mittel zum Zweck. So was sollte dann auch verboten werden. 

Anderrenfalls könnte man auch es auch erlauben eine Spilothek direckt in einer Schule zu eröffnen.  <- IRONIE!


----------



## Orzhov (22. November 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Kein einziges Mal. Der Blick des Kindes war dafür unbezahlbar



Das wundert mich jetzt etwas, aber ok es gibt halt auch solche Eltern.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2017)

Panini Bildchen, Ü-Eier usw. und Lootboxen sind halt auch noch mal was völlig anderes, deswegen sehe ich Lootboxen auch kritischer. Die physischen Varianten die man doppelt und über hat dienen dann halt zum Tauschen, das fällt bei Software ja komplett weg. Genauso wie übrigens ein Sammelwert, da nicht tausch- oder verkaufbar ist der reale Wert dieser Items immer Null. 

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Spieler nach einer gewonnen Partie per Zufall ein Item als Belohnung geschenkt bekommen, ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn Items als DLC verkauft werden. 

Aber die Praxis mit der Ingame-Währung die man gegen echtes Geld kaufen muss kritisiere ich übrigens schon immer, weil es eben die Kosten verschleiern soll.

Und bei Lootboxen muss es mindestens eine externe Instanz geben, die Überprüft, dass eine bestimmte Gewinnchance eingehalten wird, so wie China es von Blizzard verlangt, a la "jede siebte Box ein Hauptgewinn". Dazu halt eine klare Altersbeschränkung auf Volljährige mit Altersnachweis! Klar, auch Volljährige können Spielsüchtig werden, aber die sind nun mal letztlich für sich selbst verantwortlich. 
Alleine diese Maßnahmen würden schon helfen, einmal die Nutzer zu schützen, andererseits den Konzernen den Spaß an der Sache ein wenig zu verderben.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Das wundert mich jetzt etwas, aber ok es gibt halt auch solche Eltern.


Ich habe mich auch schon ein paarmal eingeschaltet. Allerdings durch die Bank den "halt dich aus meinen Angelegenheiten raus"-Blick geerntet. Der Punkt ist, Mütter, die darauf achten, und das habe ich auch schon oft erlebt, denen braucht man das nicht sagen, Mütter, denen es egal ist, sind meist eh hoffnungslos, Hauptsache das Balg bekommt was es will und gibt Ruhe.


----------



## McCerb (22. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Panini Bildchen, Ü-Eier usw. und Lootboxen sind halt auch noch mal was völlig anderes, deswegen sehe ich Lootboxen auch kritischer. Die physischen Varianten die man doppelt und über hat dienen dann halt zum Tauschen, das fällt bei Software ja komplett weg. Genauso wie übrigens ein Sammelwert, da nicht tausch- oder verkaufbar ist der reale Wert dieser Items immer Null.
> 
> Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Spieler nach einer gewonnen Partie per Zufall ein Item als Belohnung geschenkt bekommen, ich habe auch nichts dagegen, wenn Items als DLC verkauft werden.
> 
> ...



Spirit die Hauptgewinne in den Lootboxen derzeit Liegt bei einer Chance von 0.3-08 Prozent da wird das nix mit alle 7 Kisten das Schreiben die Hersteller aber nicht gerne dazu, der Rest sind Filler um die Glücksspielgesetze zu umgehn...
Und wie sie Umgehn sie man zb an  Blizzard http://mein-mmo.de/overwatch-china-gesetz-umgehen/.....


----------



## HowdyM (22. November 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die USK bezieht sich selbst darauf und nennt auch Panini Sammelbildchen als Beispiel. Wenn man Lootboxen verbietet, dann steht auch die nächste Weihnachtstombola im Sportverein unter keinem guten Stern mehr. Herr Geens mag ein Verbot anstreben, aber es kann durchaus passieren, dass dafür auch eine Erlaubnis der Glücksspielkommission folgt. .....



Hat es meines Wissens nach z.B in Sachsen- Anhalt schon passiert, da wurden Vereine und Schulen wegen Tombolas angezeigt und abgestraft. Eine Umsetzung allerdings wird in Deutschland sehr schwierig, siehe Sportwetten: Die sind in Deutschland totales Chaos, weil sich die Bundesländer seit 10!!! Jahren nicht auf ein EU-sicheres Verfahren einigen können. Und Glücksspielrecht oder wie immer man das benennen will, ist Länderrecht. Wäre doch witzig, wenn man SWBF2 in Berlin spielen dürfte und es in NRW eine Straftat darstellte...


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Das stimmt einfach nicht.


Doch. Denn ich schrob ja:



> Wenn man [...], müßte man [...]* oder so.*
> Dann hätte man aber wiederum gar keine kontinuierliche Monetarisierung und das Spiel könnte wahrscheinlich nicht mehr F2P bleiben...


dh: Das von mir genannte Beispiel ist eben nur eine von *verschiedenen *Möglichkeiten. Und das _"Dann [...]" _bezieht sich auf dieses Beispiel.


----------



## Orzhov (22. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch schon ein paarmal eingeschaltet. Allerdings durch die Bank den "halt dich aus meinen Angelegenheiten raus"-Blick geerntet. Der Punkt ist, Mütter, die darauf achten, und das habe ich auch schon oft erlebt, denen braucht man das nicht sagen, Mütter, denen es egal ist, sind meist eh hoffnungslos, Hauptsache das Balg bekommt was es will und gibt Ruhe.



Gut da komme ich wohl aus einer anderen Ecke. Mal angenommen ich hätte einen Sohn oder eine Tochter so in dem Bereich 15-16 und die haben Lust auf GTA, Call of Duty oder weiß der Geier was. Dann können die das gerne spielen, sofern ich merke die können damit umgehen und sie halten sich an ein Paar Bedingungen.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gut da komme ich wohl aus einer anderen Ecke. Mal angenommen ich hätte einen Sohn oder eine Tochter so in dem Bereich 15-16 und die haben Lust auf GTA, Call of Duty oder weiß der Geier was. Dann können die das gerne spielen, sofern ich merke die können damit umgehen und sie halten sich an ein Paar Bedingungen.



Ja, das sehe ich genauso. Wenn die Eltern selbst Spieler sind und sich auskennen und der Nachwuchs reif genug, dann ist ein ab 18 Titel u.U. auch für einen 14-Jährigen kein Problem, kommt aber eben auf das Spiel an. Senran Kagura Peach Beach Splash ist z.B. ab 18 während andere Teile der Reihe ab 12 sind. Da ist die Wertung meiner Ansicht nach stark politisch motiviert gewesen und das könnte dann auch mein unter 18-jähriges Kind zocken.

Ich meinte jetzt eher so 10- bis 12-jährige Quälgeister die Mami anbetteln ihnen CoD oder GTA zu kaufen und die dann ohne drauf zu achten was das ist und welche USK-Freigabe die Spiele haben in die Hand drückt.


----------



## Davki90 (22. November 2017)

Das bringt doch nichts! Die Industrie ist viel zu mächtig! Lieber mehr Geld für ein Spiel bezahlen, dafür keine Lootboxen. Das wäre ein Kompromiss wo beide gut damit leben können: Kunde und Entwickler.


----------



## OldMythDrannor (22. November 2017)

Well done Belgium!


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2017)

ab gesehen davon dass 75% vom Thread eh aus billigem EA bashing besteht mal eine ernsthafte Frage:

So Panini, Pokemon, Magic The Gathering ist aber auch schon in Belgien verboten, oder?

Ansonsten wäre das hat auch wieder einfach nur so halbgarer, polemischer Mist


----------



## Phone (22. November 2017)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Das bringt doch nichts! Die Industrie ist viel zu mächtig! Lieber mehr Geld für ein Spiel bezahlen, dafür keine Lootboxen. Das wäre ein Kompromiss wo beide gut damit leben können: Kunde und Entwickler.




Würdest du für ein 5-7 Std. Spiel z.B. CoD 80 Euro zahlen wollen?

Das würde ich für eine Spiel machen was die Qualität von The Witcher 3 hat!


----------



## MichaelG (22. November 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ab gesehen davon dass 75% vom Thread eh aus billigem EA bashing besteht mal eine ernsthafte Frage:
> 
> So Panini, Pokemon, Magic The Gathering ist aber auch schon in Belgien verboten, oder?
> 
> Ansonsten wäre das hat auch wieder einfach nur so halbgarer, polemischer Mist



Blödsinniges Totschlagargument von Deiner Seite. Sorry. EA hat hier einfach den Bogen überspannt. Andere haben auch Lootboxen, ja. Aber zum ersten mal greifen die in die Spielebalance ein. Und EA übertreibt es einfach. Würde sich EA bei den Lootboxen auf kosmetisches beschränken würde keiner etwas sagen (oder kaum einer). Aber nicht so. 

Wenn jetzt sogar die Politik aufmerksam wird ist schon etwas dran. An der aktuellen Entwicklung ist EA überwiegend selbst dran schuld. Und hier schreibt zumindestens der Großteil sachlich zum Thema. Das hat nichts mit Bashing zu tun. Aber beim Thema EA bist Du ziemlich "dünnhäutig" habe ich den Eindruck. So als würde man Dir persönlich an die Krawatte wollen, wenn man EA (hier sogar mal berechtigterweise) kritisiert. Jede Kritik an EA ist bei Dir Bashing. So wie einige Kritik übertreiben übertreibst Du wenn jemand konstruktiv Kritik an EA übt.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2017)

Es ist aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass bei EA immer nochmal extraheftig draufgekloppt wird, nicht nur in diesem Fall, sondern fast bei jedem "Skandälchen".


----------



## jairidian (22. November 2017)

Weder Belgien, noch die EU werden mir verbieten, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe. Wäre ja noch schöner. Wenn ich Lootboxen kaufen will, dann tue ich das. Die Eltern sollen sich um ihre bekloppten Kids selber kümmern. Ist nicht mein Problem, wenn die alles haben müssen, was sie sehen und die Eltern das auch noch unterstützen. Im übrigen sollen die dann gleich Smartphones und Handys verbieten, denn danach sind die Kids und viele Erwachsene tatsächlich süchtig.


----------



## nevermind85 (22. November 2017)

jairidian schrieb:


> Weder Belgien, noch die EU werden mir verbieten, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe.



Da habe ich ne schlechte Nachricht für Dich: Das tut sogar Deutschland und du kannst dich kein bisschen dagegen wehren. Und das ist auch gut so.



jairidian schrieb:


> Die Eltern sollen sich um ihre bekloppten Kids selber kümmern. Ist nicht mein Problem, wenn die alles haben müssen, was sie sehen und die Eltern das auch noch unterstützen.



Es geht hier nicht nur um Kinder. Spielsucht hat schon so manchen gut gestellten und auch hoch-intelligenten Menschen in den Ruin getrieben. Als Abzocker muss man nur wissen, welche Schalter man zu drücken hat.




jairidian schrieb:


> Im übrigen sollen die dann gleich Smartphones und Handys verbieten, denn danach sind die Kids und viele Erwachsene tatsächlich süchtig.



Eine Handy-Sucht führt aber eher selten dazu, dass sich Menschen in den Ruin surfen.


----------



## Loosa (22. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Der Zufallsfaktor ist eigentlich unnötig und tatsächlich irgendwie sucht- und damit umsatzfördernd, aber da war Blizzard, EA, usw. die Gier einfach wichtiger als die Kunden.



Ich denke das war einfach eine schrittweise gewachsene Entwicklung. Von Add-Ons hin zu DLCs und anderem Content der direkt verkauft wurde. Die Idee zu den Lootboxen kam dann über Spiele wie Hearthstone, als Blizzard das Konzept der Sammelkartenspiele digitalisierten. Die Idee stammt also eigentlich aus der Welt von Panini und Yugioh. Als die Entwickler merkten wie gut das funktioniert sprangen immer mehr auf den Zug auf.

Es kann gut sein, dass das Konzept zu heißläuft und implodiert. Sei es weil der Kunde die Nase voll hat oder der Gesetzgeber nicht mehr mitspielt. Dann wird die Monetarisierung sich wieder woanders hinentwickeln. Ob _das_ dann zum Besseren sein wird bezweifle ich irgendwie.


Sucht finde ich dafür trotzdem übertrieben. Vielleicht so wie die Sucht nach dem morgendlichen Koffeeinschub, oder dass man bei einer Tüte Chips nicht aufhören will bis man alle (intus) hat? Auf eine Skala gelegt also so ziemlich am anderen Ende von echter Spielsucht. Sich dafür das Kindeswohl auf die Fahne zu schreiben um gegen Lootboxen zu Felde zu ziehen? Na ich weiß nicht.

Wenn das Taschengeld aus ist sollte Schicht im Schacht sein. Ganz egal ob der Nachwuchs es für Sticker, Klingeltöne oder Loot wegkloppt. Eigentlich ein sehr praktischer Schutz gegen jedwede Kaufsucht. Wenn schon, dann sind eher junge Erwachsene gefährdet, die mit ihrem neugewonnenen Finanzrahmen noch nicht umgehen können. Da zieht aber der Kinderschutz nicht.
Die größten finanziellen Gefahren sind nach wie vor Technik, Auto und Wohnung.


----------



## jairidian (22. November 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Da habe ich ne schlechte Nachricht für Dich: Das tut sogar Deutschland und du kannst dich kein bisschen dagegen wehren. Und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deutschland verbeitet mir ganz bestimmt nicht, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe. Hab jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt, das irgendein Polittrottel ankam und mir mitteilte, das ich jetzt ab sofort nicht mehr Rauchen darf. Ist schließlich meine Gesundheit. Würde Vater Staat auch jede Menge Steuereinnahmen kosten.  

Erzähl mir nix über Sucht. Bin selbst trockener Alki und die Handysucht hat schon viele ruiniert. Mach dich mal mit den entsprechenden Zahlen vertraut. Allein durchs verschicken von SMS haben viele jede Menge unbezahlbarer Schulden angehäuft. Davon ab, jeder Mensch kann süchtig werden. Der Grat zwischen Normalität uns Sucht ist schmal, sehr schmal sogar.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ab gesehen davon dass 75% vom Thread eh aus billigem EA bashing besteht mal eine ernsthafte Frage:
> 
> So Panini, Pokemon, Magic The Gathering ist aber auch schon in Belgien verboten, oder?
> 
> Ansonsten wäre das hat auch wieder einfach nur so halbgarer, polemischer Mist



Ich wusste noch nicht, dass man bei Sammelalben oder diesen Kartenspielen da vorher erst mal 60 - 70 Euro auf den Tisch legen musste und das ich doppelte Karten nicht tauschen oder gar verkaufen kann ... du klärst mich immer wieder überraschend auf ...


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> und das ich doppelte Karten nicht tauschen oder gar verkaufen kann ... du klärst mich immer wieder überraschend auf ...



das Argument zieht nicht, den doppelte Sachen aus den BF2-Lootboxen kann man in Kredits umwandeln


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blödsinniges Totschlagargument von Deiner Seite. Sorry. EA hat hier einfach den Bogen überspannt. Andere haben auch Lootboxen, ja. Aber zum ersten mal greifen die in die Spielebalance ein. Und EA übertreibt es einfach. Würde sich EA bei den Lootboxen auf kosmetisches beschränken würde keiner etwas sagen (oder kaum einer). Aber nicht so.
> 
> Wenn jetzt sogar die Politik aufmerksam wird ist schon etwas dran. An der aktuellen Entwicklung ist EA überwiegend selbst dran schuld. Und hier schreibt zumindestens der Großteil sachlich zum Thema. Das hat nichts mit Bashing zu tun. Aber beim Thema EA bist Du ziemlich "dünnhäutig" habe ich den Eindruck. So als würde man Dir persönlich an die Krawatte wollen, wenn man EA (hier sogar mal berechtigterweise) kritisiert. Jede Kritik an EA ist bei Dir Bashing. So wie einige Kritik übertreiben übertreibst Du wenn jemand konstruktiv Kritik an EA übt.



Jaaaaa super
Ich verteidige EA in dem ich sage das man auch auf andere drauf hauen soll
was ist denn das für ne Scheiß Verteidigung für EA wenn ich sage dass man andere nicht von der Leine lassen soll
Das doch nur Lächerlich

Eher haben hier einige so einen billigen Beißreflex wo alle was fröhlich machen dürfen, aber wenn EA das macht, dann ist erst schlimm

Aber nennt doch mal den Unterschied und kommt nicht damit von wegen EA und Groß, Blödsinn, die anderen genau so groß und bekannt, nennt mal einfach Stichhaltige Gründe warum es toll ist hier mit zweierlei Maß zu messen oder wo da die Unterschiede liegen?


----------



## Orzhov (22. November 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich genauso. Wenn die Eltern selbst Spieler sind und sich auskennen und der Nachwuchs reif genug, dann ist ein ab 18 Titel u.U. auch für einen 14-Jährigen kein Problem, kommt aber eben auf das Spiel an. Senran Kagura Peach Beach Splash ist z.B. ab 18 während andere Teile der Reihe ab 12 sind. Da ist die Wertung meiner Ansicht nach stark politisch motiviert gewesen und das könnte dann auch mein unter 18-jähriges Kind zocken.
> 
> Ich meinte jetzt eher so 10- bis 12-jährige Quälgeister die Mami anbetteln ihnen CoD oder GTA zu kaufen und die dann ohne drauf zu achten was das ist und welche USK-Freigabe die Spiele haben in die Hand drückt.



Da würde ich dir beipflichten, mit 10-12 würdest du von mir auch eher Splatoon als CoD bekommen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich wusste noch nicht, dass man bei Sammelalben oder diesen Kartenspielen da vorher erst mal 60 - 70 Euro auf den Tisch legen musste und das ich doppelte Karten nicht tauschen oder gar verkaufen kann ... du klärst mich immer wieder überraschend auf ...



Das ist halt Ensira wie immer. Polemik, abwertende Kommentare, falsche Verallgemeinerungen und geladene Fragen. Falls man dann drauf anspricht ist sie erstaunlich still.


----------



## nevermind85 (22. November 2017)

jairidian schrieb:


> Hab jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt, das irgendein Polittrottel ankam und mir mitteilte, das ich jetzt ab sofort nicht mehr Rauchen darf.



Es werden ständig irgendwelche dinge verboten weil sie gefährlich sind oder weswegen auch sonst. Betrifft dich zwar nich unbedingt, wird dir aber trotzdem verboten. Gibt sogar schon foderungen, dass du zb. gar nicht mehr in der öffentlichkeit rauchen darfst


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Es werden ständig irgendwelche dinge verboten weil sie gefährlich sind



Ja Lootboxen sind ja so gefährlich  für den Geldbeutel vielleicht


----------



## Asuramaru (22. November 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Jaaaaa super
> Ich verteidige EA in dem ich sage das man auch auf andere drauf hauen soll
> was ist denn das für ne Scheiß Verteidigung für EA wenn ich sage dass man andere nicht von der Leine lassen soll
> Das doch nur Lächerlich
> ...



Ich prangere z.b nicht nur EA an sondern auch Ubisoft und Activition/Blizzard.Für mich sind das alle ganz miese Abzocker die schon seit Jahren in ihren Spielen keine gute Qualität mehr haben und massiv auf Ingame Shops setzten bei Vollpreistiteln.

Ich bin nicht nur für ein Verbot von Lootboxen sondern generell für Ingameshops,die sind einfach nur ekelhaft weil ein gutes Spiel derartiges nicht braucht.

Wenn man einfach ein guten Singleplayer hat und sich mit Patches für den Multiplayer eisnetzt um Bugs und Hacker zu beseitigen so wie eine gute Spielebalance sind Ingameshops unnötig für einen Titel weil er durch seine Qualität überzeugt.

Ich habe heute bei der Arbeit etwas gelesen was mich an Fromsoftware erinnerte.bei dem gelesenen ging es um Craftbier und n einen text stand das Craftbier Brauer überhaupt nicht Massentauglich sein wollen.Sie setzten nicht auf Quantität sondern auf Qualität und das erinnerte mich sehr an FromSoftware oder CD Project Red.

Früher waren die Spiele auch nicht alle Massentauglich,es gab eine so große Auswahl an Strategiespielen,die es heute garnicht mehr gibt weil es unheimlich viele Leute gab die ein großes Interesse an Echtzeitstrategietiteln hatten.Die anderen hatten Interesse an Final Fantasy oder Fifa und Egoshootern.

Man wollte früher bestimmte Zielgruppen erreichen und die waren sogar noch kleiner als heute.Die Zahl an Gamern hat sich schon verzehnfacht oder sogar noch mehr in 15 Jahren.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das Argument zieht nicht, den doppelte Sachen aus den BF2-Lootboxen kann man in Kredits umwandeln



Aha, ohne Verlust? Sonst ist das auch nur so ein durchsichtiges Feigenblatt. 
D.h. für z.B. drei doppelte Skins bekomme ich soviele Credits, dass ich dafür eine Lootbox mit drei "neuen" Skins holen kann? Wenn nicht ist das wie gesagt ohnehin nur Verarsche.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. November 2017)

was heißt Verlust? Das waren Boxen die ich per Ingame-Währung verdient habe, das einzige was es mich gekostet hat war Spielzeit. Für eine weitere Lootbox reichen 3 Dublikat-Kredits nicht aus. Aber müssen sie das?


----------



## RatThing (22. November 2017)

Ist ja schön und gut, wenn sich der Gesetzgeber mal den Lootboxen annimmt. Aber das ist ja nicht die einzige und wohl auch nicht die schlimmste zweifelhafte Geschäftspraxis die die Spielehersteller anwenden. Das was ja bei Battlefront (anders als z.B.  bei Overwatch) zum Aufschrei geführt hat, war die "Pay to Win" Komponente. Hier wird der Spieler ja gezielt unter Druck gesetzt, weiter Geld in das Spiel zu stecken. Ansonsten ist man den zahlenden Spielern nicht ebenbürtig und hat dadurch weniger Spielspaß. "Pay to Win" lässt sich auch ganz ohne Lootboxen und Zufallsmechanismus implementieren. Das Glücksspielargument zieht hier also nicht.
Und dann sind da die ganzen Ingame-Währungen, die wie ein User bereits angemerkt hat, lediglich echte Kosten verschleiern sollen. Ohne vielleicht direkt mit Verboten um sich zu werfen, sollte sich der Gesetzgeber auch diese Praktiken mal genauer anschauen. 
Eigentlich sollte das alles nicht nötig sein, aber leider praktizieren einige Spielehersteller seit einiger Zeit eine extremst kundenunfreundliche Politik. Sie nutzen den Informations- und Gestaltungsvorteil den sie haben voll zu Lasten des Spielers aus. Nun haben sie einen Punkt erreicht der es notwendig macht, dass Organe des Jugend- und Verbraucherschutzes tätig werden müssen. Echt traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## Flyolaf (22. November 2017)

Richtig so. Hier muss gesetzlich geregelt werden wofür viele Spieler zu inkonsequent sind, vielleicht weil sie ihr Verhalten wirklich nicht mehr im Griff haben. Wer überdies nicht in der Lage ist mit Millionen verkauften Spielen in den ersten Wochen des Release genug Rendite zu erzielen um damit Investoren und die eigenen Ansprüche zufrieden zu stellen sollte auch keine Möglichkeit bekommen mit Glücksspiel oder Pay2Win Geld einzutreiben.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. November 2017)

jairidian schrieb:


> Deutschland verbeitet mir ganz bestimmt nicht, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe.


Du kannst also ohne ein Rezept vom Arzt Marihuana kaufen in Deutschland?  Das jetzt mal nur als Beispiel für ein Verbot, und speziell eines wo man niemanden schädigt.


----------



## Promego (23. November 2017)

ach - dem staat gehts doch nur um sein glücksspielmonopol und die chance der besteuerung.
ab 18 sticker drauf, kiddies raus aus den games, und gut ists.


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich prangere z.b nciht nur EA an sondern auch Ubisoft und Activition/Blizzard.Für mcih sind das alle ganz miese Abzocker die schon seit Jahren in ihren Spielen keine gute Qualität mehr haben und massiv auf Ingame Shops setzten bei Vollpreistiteln.
> 
> Ich bin nicht nur für ein Verbot von Lootboxen sondern generell für Ingameshops,die sind einfach nur ekelhaft weil ein gutes Spiel derartiges nicht braucht.



Ja
der Satz kommt aber auch immer ...
Das ist auch gut, aber trotzdem ignoriert man so den kleinen Punkt, das andere das dummerweise nicht machen


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

*Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot*



Enisra schrieb:


> Ja
> der Satz kommt aber auch immer ...
> Das ist auch gut, aber trotzdem ignoriert man so den kleinen Punkt, das andere das dummerweise nicht machen



Weil die Aussage speziell auf Ubisoft im Vergleich bezogen zu 95% Bullshit ist. „Mami, Mami, aber die anderen sind genau so böse, bähh.“

Ubisoft verkauft im Gegensatz zu EA z.B. keine einzige Lootbox die ins Balancing im MP eingreift. Ubisoft verkauft kosmetisches, Shortcuts und Waffen. Vergleichbar mit den Waffen mit denen man im Spiel eh schon zugeschüttet wird. Und man kauft nicht den Zufall in einer Box sondern exakt was man will. Nennt man Micro-DLC/-transaktion. Noch ein großer Unterschied.

Und wer sich mit Shortcuts im SP selbst bescheißen will (Freischaltung Standorte auf der Map, Rohstoffe) ist selber dran schuld.

Die einzigen Argumente die ich hier als passend akzeptiere sind Activision (obwohl ich nicht weiß, wie es in COD WW 2 im MP aussieht, regt mich deren Monetarisierungspatent auch maßlos auf) und Mittelerde 2.

Aber immer wieder schön von EA ablenken, wenn die scheiße bauen. Das hat schon nahezu pathologische Züge.

Fakt ist EA hat den Bogen (wieder einmal) in gleich 2 Spielen kurz hintereinander regelrecht überspannt (NFS Payback und SW BF 2). 

Warum wohl meldet sich selbst die Politik, auch der Lizenzgeber Disney ist „verschnupft“ ? Warum wenn alles ok ist rudert EA wie ein aufgescheuchtes Huhn wieder zurück (SW BF2) oder versucht krampfhaft Anpassungen (Payback) ? Weil alles so sauber und ok war? Ohne Shitstorm hätte sich nichts bewegt. Und es ist auch noch unklar, wie EA das ganze wieder scharf schaltet. Verzichten will EA nicht. Auch ein passendes Signal....

Hinzu kommt FIFA, wo man den Gamern mit den Cards nach Lootboxprinzip das Geld aus der Tasche zieht, was gern unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.

Und die kürzlich bekannt gewordenen Abo-Pläne für FIFA, Madden und Co. („bezahl gefälligst jährlich richtiggehend Kohle oder spiele unsere Sportspiele nicht mehr“) darf man bei der Kritik an EA auch nicht vergessen. Das ist auch eine neue Qualität. Seit wann funktioniert FIFA 17 nicht mehr wenn ich kein FIFA 18 kaufe? In Zukunft wird das aber vermutlich vergleichbar so kommen, wenn man sich die Pläne von EA so ansieht.

Aber das liebe EA will ja nur unser bestes. *sarkasmusmod off*

Aber wenn man halt mit rosaroter EA-Brille durch die Gegend rennt, sieht man nur dem Splitter im Auge der anderen, den Holzbalken vor den eigenen Augen hingegen nicht.

Klar auch Ubi u.a. haben ihre Baustellen. Was aber EA angeht ist das eine neue Qualität der „Monetarisierungsbemühungen“ auf dem Rücken der Gamer.


----------



## Asuramaru (23. November 2017)

Dann ist Hearthstone aber auch glücksspiel,da weiß man auch nicht was drin ist.


Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

Heartstone ist aber auch F2P.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. November 2017)

Free 2 Play ist ja auch irgendwie Mist, wenn es mit Micropayments verbunden ist. Von mir aus soll ein Spiel für 150 Euro verkauft werden oder monatlich 10 bis 15 Euro a la WoW kosten oder regelmäßig neue Inhalte per DLC liefern (die das Spiel erweitern, aber keine die einfach aus dem Hauptspiel herausgerissen wurden und dieses unvollständig wirken lassen oder spielerischen Vorteile im Wettbewerb gegenüber anderen Spielern liefern). Halt vorausschaubare Kosten, wo man weiß, was man bekommt und die sich auch nicht nach Kauf und Spielstart ändern oder irgendwem spielerische Vorteile bringen, der mehr auf den Tisch legt. 

Aber dieser ganze Micropayments-Shite, egal ob F2P oder Vollpreisspiel, gehört für mich auch in einen Sack und auf ewig verbuddelt. Keine Ahnung, ob ein Verbot die richtige Lösung ist, aber auf jeden Fall sollte deutlich darauf hingewiesen werden und der Zugang für Minderjährige gesperrt werden. Ein Limit überschaubares Limit, was im Monat dafür ausgegeben werden darf, wäre auch ne gute Idee. Irgendwas um 20 Euro oder so wäre z. B. ein Anfang, damit keiner durch irgendwelche suchttriggernden Spielmechaniken auf die Idee kommt, dass es evtl. wichtiger sein könnte, Lootboxen zu kaufen, als Geld für Miete und Essen zurückzulegen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2017)

ich weiß nicht; eigentlich würde ich dem volljährigen konsumenten schon mehr eigenverantwortung zumuten wollen.
deshalb bin ich gegen ein verbot oder auch nur eine deckelung. der käufer sieht schwarz auf weiß, was er ausgibt - vollkommen transparent.
das war bspw bei ausufernden handy-rechnungen, die schnell in die tausende gehen konnten, anders. hier konnte der konsument nicht mal abschätzen, welche kosten sich da letztendlich angehäuft hatten.

wenn wir so was verbieten, müssten wir auch jede menge anderen kram aus dem verkehr ziehen (was vielleicht nicht mal schlecht wäre). aber da sind wir wieder beim punkt: der eigenverantwortung. sonst will der mensch nicht / so wenig wie möglich staatlich bevormundet werden, jetzt plötzlich schon?

worüber man diskutieren könnte, ist eine kennzeichnungspflicht.

edit:

und weil hier jemand mit dem gesunden menschenverstand (den er vermutlich selbst gepachtet hat) argumentierte im hinblick auf das glücksspielverbot: der deutsche staat erlaubt grundsätzlich jedem volljährigen das bewegen eines tonnenschweren gefährts mit geschwindigkeiten im dreistelligen kmh-bereich. jedes jahr gibt es dadurch tausende tote. die umwelt wird nebenbei auch noch in nicht geringem maße geschädigt. hierin sehen komischerweise nur die allerwenigsten ein wirkliches problem. staatliche eingriffe an dieser stelle würden massive proteste nach sich ziehen. hier wird dann plötzlich auf bürgerliche freiheit und eigenverantortung gepocht. vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## fireblader (23. November 2017)

*Dann werden wohl viele Spiele FSK 18*

Tja, mein lieber Bonkic, ich gebe Dir ja weitesgehend recht, nur geht es hier nicht um Volljährige Konsumenten, sondern um MINDERJÄHRIGE. Also müßten Spiele wie Heroes of the Storm zum Beispiel (dort kann man ja auch Ingamewährung für Echtgeld kaufen, und damit dann Lootboxen erwerben) für Minderjährige unzugänglich gemacht werden, also mit FSK / USK oder was auch immer erst ab 18 freigegeben werden.


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2017)

fireblader schrieb:


> Tja, mein lieber Bonkic, ich gebe Dir ja weitesgehend recht, nur geht es hier nicht um Volljährige Konsumenten, sondern um MINDERJÄHRIGE. Also müßten Spiele wie Heroes of the Storm zum Beispiel (dort kann man ja auch Ingamewährung für Echtgeld kaufen, und damit dann Lootboxen erwerben) für Minderjährige unzugänglich gemacht werden, also mit FSK / USK oder was auch immer erst ab 18 freigegeben werden.



nun ja, rein von gesetzes wegen haben minderjährige hierzulande eigentlich gar nicht die möglichkeit, sich mit mikrotransaktionen zu ruinieren.
kreditkarten (ebenso paysafe) gibts nur als prepaid, wenn überhaupt. paypal ist ab 18 etc. vertragshandys dürfen auch nur volljährige besitzen. das ist dann also sache der eltern. 
zumindest im ps store kann ich zudem nur kaufen, wenn ich mich als volljährig verifiziere. ist bei microsoft und anderen vermutlich genauso. weiß ich aber nicht.

letztendlich gäbs dann zumindest in deutschland noch den taschengeld§. der sollte, auch wenn es sich ja meist nur um kleinstbeträge handelt, durch addition in diesem fall greifen. hier sind dann die händler in der pflicht, auch wenn die kontrolle schwierig sein mag (ich denke da an den massenhaften kauf von prepaid-karten für psn, ms store, google, steam etc.). bestreite ich gar nicht.

dass es immer möglichkeiten gibt, das zu unterlaufen, ist mir auch klar. nur grundsätzlich existieren hier aber durchaus regelungen.
daneben könnte man vielleicht darüber diskutieren, ob kauf-spiele (im gegensatz zu f2p) vielleicht "mangelhaft" sind, wenn sie ohne mikrotransaktionen quasi nicht spielbar (kaputtes balacing oä) sind.


----------



## jairidian (23. November 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du kannst also ohne ein Rezept vom Arzt Marihuana kaufen in Deutschland?  Das jetzt mal nur als Beispiel für ein Verbot, und speziell eines wo man niemanden schädigt.



Natürlich, man muss nur wissen wo und bei wem 

Der kauf von Drogen ist in Deutschland nicht unbedingt verboten. Der Besitz dann aber schon.


----------



## Worrel (23. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht; eigentlich würde ich dem volljährigen konsumenten schon mehr eigenverantwortung zumuten wollen.
> deshalb bin ich gegen ein verbot oder auch nur eine deckelung. der käufer sieht schwarz auf weiß, was er ausgibt - vollkommen transparent.


Ist das so? Ist es wirklich für jeden Bürger "transparent", was für eine Mechanik hinter  SW BF 2 steckt?

Wie "transparent" ist das denn auf der entsprechenden Packung?
[...]

Und es geht ja gerade um die Menschen, die eben nicht mehr eine solche Eigenverantwortung haben. Nicht umsonst gibt es ja Glücksspielgesetze. 



> wenn wir so was verbieten, müssten wir auch jede menge anderen kram aus dem verkehr ziehen (was vielleicht nicht mal schlecht wäre). aber da sind wir wieder beim punkt: der eigenverantwortung. sonst will der mensch nicht / so wenig wie möglich staatlich bevormundet werden, jetzt plötzlich schon?


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wo da die Bevormundung sein soll - es ist ja nicht so, daß dadurch etwas für den Kunden Spielentscheidendes wegfällt. Man spielt ein Spiel ja nicht, *weil es *Lootboxen hat.  Sondern eher trotzdem.



> und weil hier jemand mit dem gesunden menschenverstand (den er vermutlich selbst gepachtet) argumentiert hat, im hinblick auf das glückspielverbot: der deutsche staat erlaubt grundsätzlich jedem volljährigen das bewegen eines tonnenschweren gefährts mit geschwindigkeiten im dreistelligen kmh-bereich. jedes jahr gibt es dadurch tausende tote. die umwelt wird nebenbei auch noch in nicht geringem maße geschädigt. hierin sehen komischerweise nur die allerwenigsten ein wirkliches problem. staatliche eingriffe an dieser stelle würden massive proteste nach sich ziehen. hier wird dann plötzlich auf bürgerliche freiheit und eigenverantortung gepocht. vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.


Fertig. Kann man gerne höher besteuern oä, um entsprechende Schäden/Kosten aufzuwiegen. Die Kosten entstehen ja so oder so und irgendwer muß die eh bezahlen. Also warum nicht direkt den Verursacher zur Kasse bitten?



fireblader schrieb:


> Tja, mein lieber Bonkic, ich gebe Dir ja weitesgehend recht, nur geht es hier nicht um Volljährige Konsumenten, sondern um MINDERJÄHRIGE.


Im Posting zuvor war die Rede davon _"dass es evtl. wichtiger sein könnte, Lootboxen zu kaufen, als Geld für Miete und Essen zurückzulegen."_


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

Ich finde die Lootboxthematik als ungesunde Entwicklung. So etwas hat in Vollpreisspielen nichts verloren.

Bei F2P-Titeln weiß ich, daß die Entwickler Finanzierungsmodelle finden müssen.

Und wenn ich so ein Spiel spiele und merke, daß ich ohne Geldeinsatz nicht weiter komme kann ich das Spiel ohne Verlust abbrechen. 

Bei einem Vollpreisspiel ist der Kaufpreis verloren.


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie "transparent" ist das denn auf der entsprechenden Packung?
> Da steht lediglich "Content Download" - aber das kann ja alles mögliche sein, zB Patches mit Bugfixes.
> Von "Mikrotransaktionen" oder von sonstwie "kaufbaren Inhalten" steht da nix.



würde mich bei dem oldie auch wundern. damals waren mikrotransaktionen nämlich noch kein thema. 

auf dem richtigen cover ist hingegen, wenn auch im kleingedruckten, die rede von KAUFinhalten. 
das sollte man aber deutlicher machen, insbesondere wenn der kauf tatsächlichen einfluss aufs spielgeschehen hat und man ohne auf verlorenen posten steht (soll in bf2 ja angeblich so sein).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xynox (23. November 2017)

Wenn man die Lootboxen bekommen würde, ohne echt Geld auszugeben, dann wäre das kein Thema.
Wiederum bringen Lootboxen ein wenig mehr Spannung in die Spiele, wenn man darauf wartet, etwas gutes zu ziehen.


----------



## Drake802 (23. November 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ab gesehen davon dass 75% vom Thread eh aus billigem EA bashing besteht mal eine ernsthafte Frage:
> 
> So Panini, Pokemon, Magic The Gathering ist aber auch schon in Belgien verboten, oder?
> 
> Ansonsten wäre das hat auch wieder einfach nur so halbgarer, polemischer Mist





LOX-TT schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass bei EA immer nochmal extraheftig draufgekloppt wird, nicht nur in diesem Fall, sondern fast bei jedem "Skandälchen".


Ja mag sein das normalerweise bei EA gerne mal etwas kräftiger draufgehauen wird als bei anderren. So ganz grundlos ist das aber auch nicht. Immerhin testet EA gerne mal als erster mit welchen Monetaresierungsmetoden man den Gewinn maximieren kann.
Jetzt haben sie den Bogen eben auch mal zu sehr überspannt und bekommen völlig zurecht die Rechnung dafür.
Das EA hier nicht der einzige "bösewicht" ist, ist vielen hier vermutlich auch selbst klar.




LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ja Lootboxen sind ja so gefährlich  für den Geldbeutel vielleicht


Aus diesem Geldbeutel müssen aber auch noch (mindestens) die Miete und Lebensmittel bezahlt werden. Wer arbeitet muss auch noch die Kosten für das Auto oder Öffentliche verkehrsmittel bezahlen. Jemand mit Suchtverhalten verdrängt diesen Umstand aber. Was glaubst du denn warum die Klassische Spielsucht oder auch Alkoholsucht oftmals dazu führt das betroffene am rande der Existenz landen? Es reicht ja schon aus wenn man plözlich feststellt das man kein Geld mehr für Bezien oder die Farkarte zur Arbeit hat. Der Job ist schneller dann schneller weg als man gucken kann. Und ab da gehts bei Suchtverhalten erst mal nur noch bergab!

Was viele gerne vergessen oder auch einfach nicht wissen ist das eine Sucht in den meisten fällen eben nicht einfach da ist so wie zb bei Heroin der fall ist. In den meisten Fällen (besonders bei nicht Stofflichen süchten) entsteht die Sucht über Wochen, Monate oder sogar Jahre. Man merkt meistens erst das man ein Problem hat wenn man voll drin hängt und das eigene leben in Scherben vor einem liegt. Viele verdrängen das gerne aber JEDER kann ohne es zu merken in eine Sucht rutschen! 

Deine Argumentation lieber LOX hat im übrigen auch schon was von Suchtverhalten. Denn du scheinst zu denen zu gehören die trotz sehr zweifelhafter Monetaresierung nicht verzichten können. 
Bevor du mir jetzt damit kommst das du nicht verzichten wolltest oder es hättest tun können ... Typisches Argument eines Suchtkranken der sein Problem noch nicht erkannt hat ist "ich kann jederzeit aufhören".  ... Das war jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß für dich LOX und jeden der so argumentiert wie du. 

Danke für deine perfeckte Vorlage LOX


----------



## Orzhov (23. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht; eigentlich würde ich dem volljährigen konsumenten schon mehr eigenverantwortung zumuten wollen.
> deshalb bin ich gegen ein verbot oder auch nur eine deckelung. der käufer sieht schwarz auf weiß, was er ausgibt - vollkommen transparent.
> das war bspw bei ausufernden handy-rechnungen, die schnell in die tausende gehen konnten, anders. hier konnte der konsument nicht mal abschätzen, welche kosten sich da letztendlich angehäuft hatten.
> 
> ...



Das trifft bestimmt nicht auf alle zu, aber bestimmt auf einige die so denken. Eigenverantwortung und die Notwendigkeit von staatlichen Eingriffen stehen nicht unbedingt in einem Widerspruch. Sicher kann man das an dieser Stelle heuchlerisch nennen, jedoch wird gerne nach diesen Eingriffen gerufen wenn diese im eigenen Interesse sind. Hier das Gamedesign weniger auf Gewinnmaximierung ausgerichtet wird.


----------



## Asuramaru (23. November 2017)

Es ist jeden klar das EA nicht allein dran schuld ist,aber nun haben sie halt die Arschkarte gezogen und müssen halt mal leiden.

Dumm gelaufen für EA.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (23. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> würde mich bei dem oldie auch wundern. damals waren mikrotransaktionen nämlich noch kein thema.


Ach fuck, wieso gibt's denn 2 Spiele mit dem Namen? Vor allem, wenn das nicht mal die selbe Handlung hat, also kein Reboot ist?


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. November 2017)

jairidian schrieb:


> Natürlich, man muss nur wissen wo und bei wem
> 
> Der kauf von Drogen ist in Deutschland nicht unbedingt verboten. Der Besitz dann aber schon.



...  .


----------



## Worrel (23. November 2017)

jairidian schrieb:


> Der kauf von Drogen ist in Deutschland nicht unbedingt verboten. Der Besitz dann aber schon.


Aha:

BtmG, §29:
_(1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
1. Betäubungsmittel unerlaubt anbaut, herstellt, mit ihnen Handel treibt, sie, ohne Handel zu treiben, einführt, ausführt, veräußert, abgibt, sonst in den Verkehr bringt, *erwirbt* oder sich in sonstiger Weise verschafft, [...]
3. Betäubungsmittel besitzt, ohne zugleich im Besitz einer schriftlichen Erlaubnis für den Erwerb zu sein,_​
Man beachte übrigens, daß dort "Konsumieren" nicht enthalten ist. Siehe auch: "BtmG, §10a: Betrieb von Drogenkonsumräumen"


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. November 2017)

jairidian schrieb:


> Natürlich, man muss nur wissen wo und bei wem
> 
> Der kauf von Drogen ist in Deutschland nicht unbedingt verboten. Der Besitz dann aber schon.


Kennst du Dieter Nuhr? Hier passt mal wieder der Spruch den er wieder bekannt gemacht hat. Warum hat dir ja schon Worrel dargelegt.

Soviel also zum Thema Deutschland kann dir nicht verbieten wofür du Geld ausgibst. Von Waffen etc. fang ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2017)

Puh... Das Thema hat sich hier mittlerweile so aufgebauscht, ich würde darauf wetten dass dies in der übernächsten PCG-Ausgabe - für die kommende wird es wohl zu aktuell und kurzfristig sein um es noch rechtzeitig reinzupacken - nochmal rekapituliert wird. Einschließlich Foren-User-Zitaten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orzhov (23. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Puh... Das Thema hat sich hier mittlerweile so aufgebauscht, ich würde darauf wetten dass dies in der übernächsten PCG-Ausgabe - für die kommende wird es wohl zu aktuell und kurzfristig sein um es noch rechtzeitig reinzupacken - nochmal rekapituliert wird. Einschließlich Foren-User-Zitaten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Das Thema ist leider wichtig da vor einiger Zeit in irgendeinem Büroraum beschlossen wurde die Mechaniken welche den mobilen Spielen ihren schlechten Ruf einbrachten auch auf die sog. AAA Titel zu übertragen.


----------



## riesenwiesel (23. November 2017)

"Call of Duty: WWII: Mikrotransaktionen aktiviert"

Tja... während man auf Villarriba noch rumgehackt, wird in Villabajo schon weiter kassiert.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

*Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Belgischer Minister will Verbot*



riesenwiesel schrieb:


> "Call of Duty: WWII: Mikrotransaktionen aktiviert"
> 
> Tja... während man auf Villarriba noch rumgehackt, wird in Villabajo schon weiter kassiert.



Was enthalten die? Skins? Emojis? Mir egal. Sollte es sich aber um Dinge handeln, die wie bei SW BF 2 Einfluß aufs Balancing haben gehört WW II genauso an den Pranger.

Das sind entscheidende Punkte.


----------



## Murdoc85 (23. November 2017)

Da kommen sie wieder die EA Kampfposter, danke. Es geht hier nicht um EA böse weil Lootboxen, machen ja andere auch, aber in dem Ausmaß und das Spiel wird verdammt nochmal an Kinder verkauft! Also USK 18 onwohl so ein BS garnicht sein müsste. Es gibt einen Auszug als Dice das Spiel präsentierte, die reaktion der Geldgeilen Hur**kinder, wo ist eure Version von ultimate Team, das macht per anno € 500 mio, noch fragen.

Und dieser Vergleich wieder mit Magic und Pokemon, lächerlich. Magic zB kann ich mit einem Basic Deck spielen, da muss ich ned € 200 zukaufen bis ich es komplett genießen kann, klar ist es Random aber ich zahl auch nicht €60 für ein Starterset und da steht dann haha trottel ohne die € 50 Erweiterung kein Spiel!

Und warum EA, hmmm lass mich überlegen

Maxis (SimCity) - Purchased by EA in 1997; shut down in 2015. [Though EA says the "Maxis" brand will live on—and the studio currently behind The Sims continues to use the label—the Emeryville-based development house that served as the main descendant of what Will Wright created back in 1987 is officially no more.]

Mythic (Dark Age of Camelot) - Purchased by EA in 2006; shut down in 2014.

Bullfrog (Syndicate, Dungeon Keeper) - Purchased by EA in 1995; shut down in 2001.

Origin (Ultima, Wing Commander) - Purchased by EA in 1992; shut down in 2004.

Westwood (Command & Conquer) - Purchased by EA in 1998; shut down in 2003.

DreamWorks Interactive/Danger Close/EA Los Angeles (Medal of Honor) - Purchased by EA in 2000; shut down in 2013.

Phenomic (SpellForce, BattleForge) - Purchased by EA in 2006; shut down in 2013.

Black Box Games (Need for Speed, Skate) - Purchased by EA in 2002; shut down in 2013.

Pandemic (The Saboteur) - Purchased by EA in 2008; shut down in 2009.

PlayFish (The Sims Social) - Purchased by EA in 2009; shut down in 2013.

NuFX (NBA Street) - Purchased by EA in 2004; shut down in 2007.

Aber hey, man bewirbt ja auch rauchen und Alkohol für Kinder gz! Activision,Ubisoft und 2K brauchen sich nicht zu verstekcken, aber EA frisst grad ihren eigenen Abfall und das treibt mir ein zufriedenes Grinsen ins Gesicht!

Ihr seit ja auch wh der Meinung das Netztneutralität eh nicht so wichtig ist. Jeder der sowas verteidigt und kauft schaufelt sich sein eigenes Gamergrab imho! Und zum Ende

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_akwfRuL4os


----------



## riesenwiesel (23. November 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was enthalten die? Skins? Emojis? Mir egal. Sollte es sich aber um Dinge handeln, die wie bei SW BF 2 Einfluß aufs Balancing haben gehört WW II genauso an den Pranger.
> 
> Das sind entscheidende Punkte.


Naja, "entscheidende Punkte"... also es geht hier um Glücksspiel und nicht um Balancing oder Pay2Win, von dem her wäre es an sich egal was drin ist... unterm Strich irgendein digitaler Schrott, der ja nach persönlicher Meinung mehr oder weniger wert ist.

Die Meinungen ab wann man wirklich von Eingriffen ins Balancing reden kann sind wahrscheinlich ziemlich verschieden. BF2 ist relativ eindeutig. Was ist mir XP-Boosts? Wenn man ganz kleinlich ist, dann können einem sogar Skins Vorteile verschaffen.


----------



## jairidian (23. November 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Kennst du Dieter Nuhr? Hier passt mal wieder der Spruch den er wieder bekannt gemacht hat. Warum hat dir ja schon Worrel dargelegt.
> 
> Soviel also zum Thema Deutschland kann dir nicht verbieten wofür du Geld ausgibst. Von Waffen etc. fang ich gar nicht erst an.



Sie können mir trotzdem nicht verbieten, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe. Drogen einkaufen, Waffen einkaufen usw. alles kein Ding, wenn man weiß wo und bei wem. Den kauf von Lootboxen kann  man mir auch nicht verbieten. EA kann es auch wie Blizz in China machen. Die verkaufen lediglich Ingame-Währung gegen Echtgeld und legen Lootboxen als Überraschung oben drauf. Oder man machts wie im F2P. Ingame erhält man nur minderwertigere Items, während man per Microtransactions die höherwertigeren einkauft. Das funktioniert auch in einem Vollpreisspiel. Publisher und Entwickler werden schon nen Weg finden, um Lootboxen und Microtransactions im Spiel zu halten.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Naja, "entscheidende Punkte"... also es geht hier um Glücksspiel und nicht um Balancing oder Pay2Win, von dem her wäre es an sich egal was drin ist... unterm Strich irgendein digitaler Schrott, der ja nach persönlicher Meinung mehr oder weniger wert ist.
> 
> Die Meinungen ab wann man wirklich von Eingriffen ins Balancing reden kann sind wahrscheinlich ziemlich verschieden. BF2 ist relativ eindeutig. Was ist mir XP-Boosts? Wenn man ganz kleinlich ist, dann können einem sogar Skins Vorteile verschaffen.



Skins und Vorteile ? Sehe ich nicht wirklich. Bei XP-Boosts sieht das schon anders aus. Die gehören bei mir zur Klasse der Balancing-Eingriffe.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. November 2017)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Maxis (SimCity) - Purchased by EA in 1997; shut down in 2015. [Though EA says the "Maxis" brand will live on—and the studio currently behind The Sims continues to use the label—the Emeryville-based development house that served as the main descendant of what Will Wright created back in 1987 is officially no more.]
> 
> Mythic (Dark Age of Camelot) - Purchased by EA in 2006; shut down in 2014.
> 
> ...



Sehe den Sinn hinter dieser Liste jetzt nicht so. Ohne EA wären viele dieser Studios schon viel früher dicht gewesen, bzw. ist es logisch, dass Studios die keine guten / erfolgreichen Spiele mehr veröffentlichen dann irgendwann dicht gemacht werden. Außerdem geht es bei so einem Kauf ja auch sehr viel um die Marken an sich und nicht um das Studio. Atari und Commodore oder Grundig und Gigaset usw. existieren auch immer noch haben nur so gar nichts mehr mit den ursprünglichen Firmen am Hut, das sind nicht nur zu 100 Prozent andere Leute und Standorte sondern teilweise ja sogar andere Produkte. 

Schau doch einfach mal an, wieviele Spieleschmieden der 80er und 90er es noch gibt, das sind nicht viele, die haben alle irgendwann dicht gemacht.


----------



## Drake802 (23. November 2017)

jairidian schrieb:


> Sie können mir trotzdem nicht verbieten, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe. Drogen einkaufen, Waffen einkaufen usw. alles kein Ding, wenn man weiß wo und bei wem. Den kauf von Lootboxen kann  man mir auch nicht verbieten. EA kann es auch wie Blizz in China machen. Die verkaufen lediglich Ingame-Währung gegen Echtgeld und legen Lootboxen als Überraschung oben drauf. Oder man machts wie im F2P. Ingame erhält man nur minderwertigere Items, während man per Microtransactions die höherwertigeren einkauft. Das funktioniert auch in einem Vollpreisspiel. Publisher und Entwickler werden schon nen Weg finden, um Lootboxen und Microtransactions im Spiel zu halten.



Sicher kann der Staat dir so was verbieten. Du kannst dich nur entscheiden dich daran zu halten oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann musst du eben die Strafe in kauf nehmen wenn du erwischt wirst.




MichaelG schrieb:


> Skins und Vorteile ? Sehe ich nicht wirklich. Bei XP-Boosts sieht das schon anders aus. Die gehören bei mir zur Klasse der Balancing-Eingriffe.


Nicht unbedingt. Je nach dem wie das Matchmaking gehändelt wird muss es nicht unbedingt ein nachteil sein weil man als nicht nutzer gar nicht erst in kontackt mit high-LvL Spielern kommt. Außerdem verbesert ein XP-Boost ja nur den Level des Avatars und nicht die Fähigkeiten des Spielers


----------



## Schalkmund (23. November 2017)

Ich frage mich ob Lootboxen in Deutschland überhaupt unter Glücksspiel fallen könnten. 


> Juristisch definiert versteht sich das Glücksspiel als eine Tätigkeit, in deren Verzug auf den Ausgang einer bestimmten Situation gewisse Vermögenswerte gesetzt werden. Der Ausgang des Spiels beruht dabei nicht auf der Geschicklichkeit, die die Spieler beweisen, sondern vielmehr auf einem Zufallsprinzip.


Quelle
Irgendwie fehlt da die ganze aufregende spielerische Komponente des "Glückspiels". Man schließt keine Wette auf den Ausgang eines Ereignis ab (nicht mit dem Inhalt der Lootbox verwechseln), welches dann oft einen bestimmten Preis ermöglicht oder man verliert sein Geld, sondern man kauft eine Kiste macht sie auf und erhält immer einen Preis, ob der einem gefällt seht auf einem anderen Blatt, ähnlich wie Magic/Pokemon Karten oder Panini Alben. 

Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Klage gegen Valve wegen der CSGO Lotto Geschichte letztes Jahr, Valve stand da ja auch nicht am Pranger wegen der zufälligen Waffenskinns aus Kisten sondern, weil es möglich war mit den Skins auf anderen Platformen richtiges Glücksspiel zu betreiben. Sprich man konnte die geldwerten Skins z.B. auf den Ausgang von E-Sport Matches oder Münzwürfen gegen andere Mitspieler verwetten.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2017)

In Deutschland hat ja die USK schon festgestellt, dass die Lootboxen nicht als Glückspiel zu sehen sind.


----------



## Drake802 (23. November 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> In Deutschland hat ja die USK schon festgestellt, dass die Lootboxen nicht als Glückspiel zu sehen sind.



Darauf würde ich mich nicht berufen. Bei dem was die USK teilweise für einen blödsinn anstellt, war so was auch nicht anders zu erwarten.
Außerdem sollte mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein das Deutschland größtenteils von Lobyisten regiert wird. Die werden bei den Summen die durch Lootboxen generiert wird sicher schon ordentlich auf due USK eingewirkt haben. 

Die einzige Chance für deutsche spieler wird eine EU richtlinie sein an die sich dann auch Deutschland zu halten hat. Allerdings ist so was in naher Zukunft eher unwarscheinlich.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. November 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich mich nicht berufen. Bei dem was die USK teilweise für einen blödsinn anstellt, war so was auch nicht anders zu erwarten.


Es ist letztlich nicht die Feststellung der USK sondern die des Gesetzgebers um mal die USK zu zitieren:


> Als Glücksspiel gelten dem Gesetz nach Spiele, bei denen Spieler*innen gegen ein Entgelt eine Gewinnchance erwerben und der Gewinn ganz oder überwiegend vom Zufall abhängt. Lootboxen, die gegen ein Entgelt immer ein zufällig generiertes Item vergeben, *gelten nach üblicher Auffassung bisher nicht als Glücksspiel*.
> 
> Die zufällige Auswahl von Gegenständen bei Lootboxen entspricht demnach Geschäftsmodellen, die Gewinnspielen oder sogenannten „Ausspielungen bei denen der Gewinn in geringwertigen Gegenständen besteht“ ähneln (z.B. Lose auf dem Jahrmarkt, das Sammeln von Panini-Bildchen oder Figuren aus Überraschungs-Eiern).
> 
> Glücksspiel“ ist also ein komplexes Thema, das in Deutschland strenger Regulierung unterliegt. *Die genaue Definition darüber, was Glücksspiel ist, ist Sache des Gesetzgebers und der Gerichte, die USK kann und darf kein Urteil fällen, was als Glücksspiel gilt*. Glücks- und Gewinnspielelemente werden in Deutschland nicht im Rahmen einer Jugendschutzvorgabe geregelt,* sondern durch den Glücksspiel-Staatsvertrag (GlüStV) reguliert.*


----------



## Murdoc85 (23. November 2017)

Naja, Dungeon Keeper zB hätte jeder gekauft, wäre es nicht total Freemium P2W geworden oder Visceral - Deadspace war halt kein Mainstream Spiel. Ein ehemaliger BioWare Entwickler hat die Tage eh gesagt, EA gibt einem genug Seil um sich zu erhängen. Dh maximale kreative Freiheit, aber wehe das Spiel verkauft nicht 15 Mio Einheiten. Nach maximal 2 unerreichten VK zahlen ist Schicht im Schacht. Und Lootboxen sind was verdammt anderes als  Magic etc, ich such mir selber aus ob ich das Spiele, wenn Lootboxen in meiner Lieblingsspielserie sind hab ich schlecht die Wahl! Und Magic kann ich tauschen, verkaufen etc. Bei CS ist es ein von Usern geschaffener Markt und da tut's mir nicht weg wenn ich keine rot/goldene M4 habe im Gegensatz zu Battlefront, wo ich gleich die ganze Knarre vorenthalten bekomme!


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Sicher kann der Staat dir so was verbieten. Du kannst dich nur entscheiden dich daran zu halten oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann musst du eben die Strafe in kauf nehmen wenn du erwischt wirst.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht unbedingt. Je nach dem wie das Matchmaking gehändelt wird muss es nicht unbedingt ein nachteil sein weil man als nicht nutzer gar nicht erst in kontackt mit high-LvL Spielern kommt. Außerdem verbesert ein XP-Boost ja nur den Level des Avatars und nicht die Fähigkeiten des Spielers



Wenn das Matchmaking funktionert ok. Wenn aber jemand durch XP-Boost die Fähigkeiten des Char aufpimpt (schneller laden, Stabileres Zielen etc. oder eher Zugang zu besseren Waffen/Ausrüstung) hätte er einen Vorteil. Das meine ich damit.


----------



## Drake802 (23. November 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Es ist letztlich nicht die Feststellung der USK sondern die des Gesetzgebers um mal die USK zu zitieren: ...


Ob die Interessengruppen ihre Lobbyisten zur USK oder zu den Politikern schicken macht vom Ergebniss her keinen Unterschied. 
Der große Unterschied zwischen Lootboxen und Pannini, Ü-Eiern ect. besteht nun mal darin das man bei lezterren die sachen die man nicht braucht auch tauschen oder verkaufen kann. Bei Lootbox items geht das in den meisten fällen nicht. 
Das aktuelle problem sind ja eigentlich nicht die Lootboxen selbst sondern die Tatsache das diese in einem P2P Titel gebraucht werden um weiter zu kommen. 



Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Naja, Dungeon Keeper zB hätte jeder gekauft, wäre es nicht total Freemium P2W geworden oder Visceral - Deadspace war halt kein Mainstream Spiel. Ein ehemaliger BioWare Entwickler hat die Tage eh gesagt, EA gibt einem genug Seil um sich zu erhängen. Dh maximale kreative Freiheit, aber wehe das Spiel verkauft nicht 15 Mio Einheiten. Nach maximal 2 unerreichten VK zahlen ist Schicht im Schacht. Und Lootboxen sind was verdammt anderes als  Magic etc, ich such mir selber aus ob ich das Spiele, wenn Lootboxen in meiner Lieblingsspielserie sind hab ich schlecht die Wahl! Und Magic kann ich tauschen, verkaufen etc. Bei CS ist es ein von Usern geschaffener Markt und da tut's mir nicht weg wenn ich keine rot/goldene M4 habe im Gegensatz zu Battlefront, wo ich gleich die ganze Knarre vorenthalten bekomme!


Natürlich hast du die Wahl ob du das Spiel kaufst oder nicht. Das es manchmal schon schwer ist die finger von so was zu lassen weis ich natürlich auch. Als Star Wars Fan hat es mir schon bei SWBF 1 in den Fingern gejuckt. Genau so wie jetzt bei SWBF 2 aber ich will so was einfach nicht unterstützen. Ist zwar manchmal nicht so leicht aber dann verkneife ich mir den Kauf solcher Titel. Dann unterstütze ich lieber die Entwickler eines guten Indi-Titels. SWBF 1 & 2 sind auch lange nicht die einzigen Titel bei denen ich beherschen musste. 
Das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf gegen dich sein, aber deswegen ärgert es mich ja auch so wenn Gamer ohne nach zu denken einfach jeden scheiß kaufen nur weil das Game etwas spaß verspricht. Dieses Verhalten hat mein (und das anderer) Gaming Erlebniss schon eingeschränkt. Ist es da wirklich verwunderlich wenn "wir" uns immer lauter beschweren und nach Konsequenzen verlangen? 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn das Matchmaking funktionert ok. Wenn aber jemand durch XP-Boost die Fähigkeiten des Char aufpimpt (schneller laden, Stabileres Zielen etc. oder eher Zugang zu besseren Waffen/Ausrüstung) hätte er einen Vorteil. Das meine ich damit.


Ok, so gesehen hast du natürlich recht. So was wäre dann wirklich P2W.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. November 2017)

jairidian schrieb:


> Sie können mir trotzdem nicht verbieten, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe. Drogen einkaufen, Waffen einkaufen usw. alles kein Ding, wenn man weiß wo und bei wem. Den kauf von Lootboxen kann  man mir auch nicht verbieten. EA kann es auch wie Blizz in China machen. Die verkaufen lediglich Ingame-Währung gegen Echtgeld und legen Lootboxen als Überraschung oben drauf. Oder man machts wie im F2P. Ingame erhält man nur minderwertigere Items, während man per Microtransactions die höherwertigeren einkauft. Das funktioniert auch in einem Vollpreisspiel. Publisher und Entwickler werden schon nen Weg finden, um Lootboxen und Microtransactions im Spiel zu halten.


Dann lass dich mal dabei vom Staat erwischen und du wirst sehr schnell lernen das der Staat das kann. Wenn du das nämlich öfters machst,ist die Geldstrafe so hoch das dir quasi alles weggepfändet wird was du nicht zum leben brauchst oder du landest im Gefängnis und dann hat es sich auch mit dem "ich gebe mein Geld für was ich will aus und der Staat kann es mir nicht verbieten.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. November 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Ob die Interessengruppen ihre Lobbyisten zur USK oder zu den Politikern schicken macht vom Ergebniss her keinen Unterschied.
> Der große Unterschied zwischen Lootboxen und Pannini, Ü-Eiern ect. besteht nun mal darin das man bei lezterren die sachen die man nicht braucht auch tauschen oder verkaufen kann. Bei Lootbox items geht das in den meisten fällen nicht.
> Das aktuelle problem sind ja eigentlich nicht die Lootboxen selbst sondern die Tatsache das diese in einem P2P Titel gebraucht werden um weiter zu kommen.


Ob Videospiele hierzulande wirklich eine Lobby haben wage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn man bedenkt, wie sie in seitens von Politikern als Sündenbock für diverses herhalten dürfen und deftige Zensur-Einschnitte hinnehmen müssen, da sie nicht mit Kunst gleichgesetzt sind. Fördergelder gibts in Deutschland auch kaum welche für dieses Medium. 
Tauschen und verkaufen kann man Lootboxen Inhalte natürlich nicht, aber das ist ja auch in der Realtität nicht immer so leicht zu bewerkstelligen finde mal jemand der bereit ist eine sehr seltene Magic the Gathering Karte gegen einen haufen wertlosen Schrott zu tauschen, bei Hearthstone kannste deine wertlosen Karten zu Staub machen und dir davon die Karte herstellen, die du brauchst. Bei Overwatch bekommst du bei doppelten Kostüme Münzen mit der du wiederum gezielt Kostüme kaufen kannst. Selbst beim bösen SWBF2  war es wohl so geplant, dass doppelte Sternenkarten dazu verwendet werden können andere benötigte aufzuwerten. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen Lootboxen, wenn sie gut implementiert sind und zu keinen Nachteilen im Gameplay führen, wenn man sie nicht erwirbt. Mal abgesehen von Trading Card Games wie Hearthstone, da liegt es nun mal in der Natur der Sache denn auch RL TGC sind so gesehen pay2win. Aber gut Hearthstone ist ja auch kein Kauftitel sondern F2P.


----------



## Worrel (23. November 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> > Lootboxen, die gegen ein Entgelt immer ein zufällig generiertes Item vergeben, gelten nach üblicher Auffassung bisher nicht als Glücksspiel.


Wobei man da auch abwägen muß, ob da nicht nur Alibi Trostpreise reingesteckt werden.

Wenn man zB einen Millionen Gewinn zwiscehn lauter Wegwerf-Kugelschreiber-"Nieten" versteckt, interessiert sich ja auch keiner für die Kugelschreiber.


----------



## Murdoc85 (23. November 2017)

Deswegen hab ich ja, Mordor Shadow of War, CoD, SWBF und AC origins dieses Jahr stehen gelassen :/ is halt nur bitter, dass dann eben fast nur mehr Indies übrig bleiben. Ich setzte meine Hoffnung jetzt auf Monster Hunter World, was ja bis jetzt sehr gut klingt


----------



## Loosa (23. November 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Der große Unterschied zwischen Lootboxen und Pannini, Ü-Eiern ect. besteht nun mal darin das man bei lezterren die sachen die man nicht braucht auch tauschen oder verkaufen kann. Bei Lootbox items geht das in den meisten fällen nicht.
> Das aktuelle problem sind ja eigentlich nicht die Lootboxen selbst sondern die Tatsache das diese in einem P2P Titel gebraucht werden um weiter zu kommen.



Das sind auf jeden Fall zwei Gemeinheiten der aktuellen Situation. Hat aber nichts mit der Beurteilung von wegen Glücksspiel zu tun. Vom Gefühl her ist das für die Spieler natürlich noch fieser. Aber gerade _weil_ man das Zeug nicht verkaufen kann sind die Anbieter sogar besser abgesichert. 

Wie Schalkmund schon schrieb, die rechtliche Bewertung ist nicht Aufgabe der USK. Da sie auf Selbstkontrolle baut muss man da auch keine Lobbyisten hinschicken; die hatten schon immer Mitspracherecht. Mit zwei von 15 Stimmen aber nicht unbedingt das größte. 

Im offiziellen Statement sieht die USK die Thematik durchaus kritisch. Sie werten die Lootboxen zwar nicht als genehmigungspflichtiges Glücksspiel, wollen aber auch kein endgültiges Urteil abgeben. Entscheiden muss das aber eh der Gesetzgeber.

USK: Lootboxen und Jugendschutz


----------



## Schalkmund (23. November 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei man da auch abwägen muß, ob da nicht nur Alibi Trostpreise reingesteckt werden.
> 
> Wenn man zB einen Millionen Gewinn zwiscehn lauter Wegwerf-Kugelschreiber-"Nieten" versteckt, interessiert sich ja auch keiner für die Kugelschreiber.


Wobei man da ja eigentlich vorher schon weiß, dass man für sein Geld vermutlich nicht das bekommt, was man sich am meisten wünscht. Der Vergleich mit  dem Wegwerf-Kugelschreiber ist vielleicht auch ein wenig gemein, auch wenn man z.B. bei Overwatch nicht unbedingt das geile Kostüm bekommt, welches man gerne hätte, sind teilweise die Avatare, Sprays, Siegerposen, Gesten oder "Player of the Game"-Sequenzen auch ganz nett und man nutzt sie. Oder bei Garden Warfare bekommt man vielleicht nicht die Klassen-Karten die man sich wünscht direkt, aber dafür freut man sich immer wenn man halt anderen weiteren Helden komplett hat (dopplete Teile gibt es da nicht mal) und die sonstigen verbrauchbare Teile in den Boosterpacks wie spezielle NPC-Pflanzen u. Zombies haben auch i.d.R. einen sinnvollen Nutzen im Spiel.

Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie viele Leute da in einen Rausch verfallen und auf Teufel komm raus Booster/Lootboxen kaufen obwohl sie es sich nicht leisten können und fest glauben, dass eine Item welches sie am Meisten wünschen wäre gerade zu greifen nah ... nur noch mal 10 Boxen öffnen


----------



## Promego (24. November 2017)

ach, wozu schreib ich überhaupt was - das ganze leben ist eine lootbox...
bitte kauft spiele die euch nicht gefallen einfach nicht, aber hört mit dieser selbstgefälligen westentaschen management mentalität auf, oder machts besser.


----------



## Worrel (24. November 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Wobei man da ja eigentlich vorher schon weiß, dass man für sein Geld vermutlich nicht das bekommt, was man sich am meisten wünscht. Der Vergleich mit  dem Wegwerf-Kugelschreiber ist vielleicht auch ein wenig gemein, auch wenn man z.B. bei Overwatch nicht unbedingt das geile Kostüm bekommt, welches man gerne hätte, sind teilweise die Avatare, Sprays, Siegerposen, Gesten oder "Player of the Game"-Sequenzen auch ganz nett und man nutzt sie.


Naja, bei HotS gibt es zB
- Player Icons (Wie viele braucht man? Eigentlich ja nur eins. Und für jeden Helden bekommt man eh schon eins, wenn man den auf Level 5 bringt.)
- Voice Lines. Sehe ich absolut Null Sinn drin. 
- Ansagerstimmen. Für mich die Definition von "Niete". Selbst, wenn ich meinen Lieblingshelden spiele, WILL ich gar nicht, daß dieser der Ansager ist. Komplett überflüssig.
Wenn also eine Lootbox nur aus diesen besteht, klicke ich sofort für 250 G auf "Reroll".


----------



## Vordack (24. November 2017)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Ich hab mich noch nie mit Lotto beschäftigt da ich es für idiotisch halte, aber das ist staatlich reguliert oder wie? Und deswegen erlaubt? Elende Heuchlerbande.....

Wenn das so ist, ist das genau wie saufende Politiker die einem Kiffen verbieten wollen


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. November 2017)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Ich hab mich noch nie mit Lotto beschäftigt da ich es für idiotisch halte, aber das ist staatlich reguliert oder wie? Und deswegen erlaubt? Elende Heuchlerbande.....
> 
> Wenn das so ist, ist das genau wie saufende Politiker die einem Kiffen verbieten wollen


Staatlich reguliert?  Das ist noch untertrieben, über den Deutscher Lotto und Totoblock und seine Landesgesellschaften, die alle über Umwege den entsprechenden Bundesländern gehören, wird das allein vom Staat betrieben:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Lotto-_und_Totoblock


----------

